# problema con 74LS14



## hako (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola amigos,

tengo un problema con un 74LS14.

He hecho un contador de 0 a 99, he reemplazado el 555 por un 74ls14, utilizando una de sus puertas inversoras trigger schmitt para generar el pulso.

mi problema es que no me cuenta de 1 en uno, del 2 pasa al 8, del 8 al 5, ect.

todas las entradas de las 74ls14 que no utilizo las he puesto a GND.

Alguien save que devo hacer para que me cuente de uno en uno? 

gracias!

PS: os dejo el esquema!


----------



## clocko (Nov 2, 2007)

para hacer el pulso mejor utiliza un eliminador de rebote


----------



## hako (Nov 3, 2007)

como utilizo un eliminador de rebote?


----------



## hako (Nov 3, 2007)

ya esta!

he puesto un eliminador de rebote, un RC.

ahora no sé como hacer para que empieze el contador por el 00.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2007)

Pon las patas 2 y 14 a GND a travez de una resistencia de 100K, a esta resistencia le conectas un capacitor de 100n al positivo de tu fuente.


----------



## hako (Nov 4, 2007)

el condensador como lo conecto con la resistencia, en paralelo o en serie?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

Este es infalible, si no quieres poner el inversor shmith-triger puedes intentar invertir la colocacion del capacitor con la resistencia y del punto medio alimentar el reset de los IC


----------



## hako (Nov 4, 2007)

muchas gracias!


----------

